# Hauppauge WinTV NOVA TD Dual diversity and Gentoo

## lightning

Does anybody know if this card is supported? I have already ordered it and it supposed to be delivered tomorrow. 

I would like to sort out list of tasks to do to get it working before it arrives. 

Currently I use 2.6.25 kernel and it _probably_ does not support the card (so I'd like to ask you if you know anything about support for this usb stick in this kernel). I have read somewhere that someone got this card working on some recent 2.6.27.

So if I definitely need the 2.6.27 to run this tuner what should I do? How to emerge the newest kernel?

Is emerge able to do that? Or should I download it manually (I would like to avoid that).

Could I eventually compile some 2.6.27 kernel module driver for this tuner and load it to my 2.6.25? I am not very experienced in linux kernels, I never tried to deal with this sort of stuff but I would keep my stable 2.6.25 as well as get the hauppauge tuner working in my gentoo box. 

Thanks for help in advance

----------

## Monkeh

What card, exactly? There are several.

Also, to my knowledge, none of the TD devices are supported.

E: Ok, so I'm out of date. The USB version should work. As for the 'PCI' devices.. maybe.

E2: Ok. The 'PCI' (Nova-TD 500) device apparently should work. I highly doubt it will in current kernel releases, however. You'll want media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg.

----------

## lightning

This one:

http://www.dabs.com/productview.aspx?Quicklinx=4C3C&SearchType=1&SearchTerms=hauppauge+nova+td&PageMode=3&SearchKey=All&SearchMode=All&NavigationKey=0

And if you look into reviews, there someone mentioned that he run this card on ubuntu harrdy with .27 kernel

----------

## Monkeh

 *lightning wrote:*   

> This one:
> 
> http://www.dabs.com/productview.aspx?Quicklinx=4C3C&SearchType=1&SearchTerms=hauppauge+nova+td&PageMode=3&SearchKey=All&SearchMode=All&NavigationKey=0
> 
> And if you look into reviews, there someone mentioned that he run this card on ubuntu harrdy with .27 kernel

 

Ah, the stick. That should work with .27, but I still highly recommend using v4l-dvb-hg to get the latest driver. Also get the latest firmware from the wiki: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-NOVA-TD-Stick

----------

## lightning

Unfortunately when I try to compile latest v4l-dvb sources fetched by hg I get following errors:

```

  CC [M]  /home/odi/tv/v4l-dvb/v4l/ov772x.o

/home/odi/tv/v4l-dvb/v4l/ov772x.c:930: error: array type has incomplete element type

/home/odi/tv/v4l-dvb/v4l/ov772x.c:941: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/home/odi/tv/v4l-dvb/v4l/ov772x.c:943: error: unknown field 'id_table' specified in initializer

make[3]: *** [/home/odi/tv/v4l-dvb/v4l/ov772x.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/home/odi/tv/v4l-dvb/v4l] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r8'

make[1]: *** [default] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/odi/tv/v4l-dvb/v4l'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

I have received package with the stick today and I would love to run it as soon as possible so maybe I better try with newer kernel (.27 or higher if available) until developers fix that. I could always get back to my older, stable kernel later on, could I? So if there's no any other way than fresher kernel could you advice me if there's any possibility to fetch it by emerge? I've tried to search some info about that but did not find anything useful.

Best Regards

----------

## lightning

Today's v4l-dvb sources update let me compile'em with no single error, therefore I could install and run modules that recognized my stick as should they. Follow the instuctions on the link mentioned by Monkeh above to install this tuner. In case of errors generated during compiling latest sources just wait or write to mailing list. It took me couple of days to get compilable sources. EOT

----------

